# Halloween



## Sheilawisz (Oct 31, 2013)

Tonight is Halloween, it's one of my favorite traditions in the year and I have everything ready to celebrate.

What are you going to do for Halloween?

My plans include hanging out with my friend Angelica, because there is a place where they throw very nice Halloween parties and we cannot miss it another year. We are going to wear costumes, yes, but nothing too spectacular...

After that, I plan to have a wine and pizza night (and pumpkin seeds!) watching _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - part 2._

I have Halloween decorations in my place, and while I write this, I still have to cut my pumpkin and prepare the seeds for tonight.

Why do you like Halloween? We can discuss Halloween history as well =)


----------



## Addison (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm going to the dorm's Halloween Party for the brief period where everyone's having a sober good time. Once the alchohol starts I'm raiding the candy bowls and escaping to my dorm to either read, write or watch scary movies. 

My liking of Halloween has grown and evolved over the years. As a kid it was for the candy, obviously, but not the costumes. The costumes only became part of it when my parents started listening to what I wanted to be for Halloween. Ever since Junior High I've enjoyed Halloween for the lore and supernatural elements around it.


----------



## Chilari (Oct 31, 2013)

It seems that the answer is "work". I've been at the office 16 hours straight now, and thanks to David Cameron swooping in for a visit to talk to apprentices in the canteen, I couldn't buy my lunch at the usualy time (12pm) and had to wait til nearly 3pm to eat. So it's been a trying day.


----------



## teacup (Oct 31, 2013)

Same thing I do every night, try to take over the world write.

We got a lot of sweets in for the trick-or-treaters, but none came. Now we're left with the task of eating them all. Could take a good few minutes


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

I got very wet watching some friends perform a Samhain ritual. I wasn't involved but it was good to watch. Then the sacred Mead was passed round and things got lot nicer...


----------



## Ireth (Nov 1, 2013)

I handed out candy, then listened to songs from The Nightmare Before Christmas while spending the latter part of my evening here. Good times. ^^

@CupofJoe - that sounds like it was fascinating.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 1, 2013)

That's our job, but we're not mean, in our town of Halloween.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 1, 2013)

We had a freak thunderstorm yesterday, the Halloween place was totally crowded and we failed to get a good table, but it was a nice evening after all.

I watched Alice in Wonderland instead of Deathly Hallows, and now that Ireth mentioned it, I think that _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ would have been a better choice. It was a very long night, and I am severely sleep deprived now... What am I going to do? I need more coffee!!

@CupofJoe: Wow, that must have been fantastic! I have to try a Samhain ritual the next year, I'll research about it =)

_In this town we call home everyone hail to the pumpkin song!!_


----------



## Sk8 (Nov 1, 2013)

I handed out candy to trick-or-treaters who bravely ventured out into the stormy weather, which was a surprising amount of kids actually. ^^ Best costume of the evening goes to a little girl dressed as a yellow crayon (so adorable). I spent the latter half of the evening taking care of my Mystery Snails, tending to three kittens and their mother, three of my betta fish, watching old B&W horror films (Carnival of the Dead '61 and Night of the Living Dead '68) with the grandparents, foruming, talking to my girlfriend, and finishing the night off just chatting with her. So, despite not having too much involvement with the Halloween festivities, I certainly did enjoy what I did do. ^^ 


_This is Halloween, This Halloween..._


----------

